# MY RA flares are coming more frequently



## Rowe2 (Sep 26, 2002)

At least twice a week and it leaves me so exhausted I can barely keep my 3 year old grandson overnight. This is killing me. I tried Metrotraxate, my hair started coming out and I was so tired I just wanted to sleep.Does anyone recommend something which has helped? I am getting scared.


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Bless your heart Rowe! It must be so hard for you to just try to live right now with so many flare-ups, let alone take care of such a young grandchild!I wish I knew more about RA. Well, I wish I knew _something_ about RA that could help you or encourage you!!I found 4 RA message boards though, that I thought I'd share with you. I can't vouch for them, but, when I gave them a look over, they looked like they had LOTS of information.I really hope maybe you'll find some good support for your RA on one of them. And I hope someone here will know something about RA too. I only ever knew 1 person with RA, and unfortunately, I lost touch with her several years ago. Please do be sure to keep us posted! I hope these links will help you some!







http://www.arthritisinsight.com/forum/forum_topics.asp?FID=8http://www.healthboards.com/boards/forumdisplay.php?f=15http://messageboards.aol.com/aol/en_us/art...Health&is_mod=1http://messageboards.ivillage.com/iv-bhrheum


----------



## Rowe2 (Sep 26, 2002)

Thanks so much for just caring. I know it sounds like a pity-party, but I honestly am losing heart. I will check these websites out, and thanks again for your reply!


----------

